
Big tech should create a national service program to make the US more united - sacerdoti
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/05/big-tech-should-create-a-national-service-program-to-make-the-us-more-united/
======
uberman
All in all I feel like this is a terrible idea to the point of absurdity.

Having something like a "voluntary, but expected" American Service Corps run
by private companies is a terrible idea. What's next, should we privatize the
military as well. Unicorns have money, maybe they can run the Coast Guard.
This is essentially the argument.

Let's say this "voluntary, but expected" draft is a good idea but let's also
say that since 18 year olds are still completing their education and still
developing their brains we keep them learning or starting a career. This will
continue to inject energy into the workforce. On the other hand, older workers
are loosing productivity and as they retire draw health and other government
benefits that are a drag on the economy.

So let's flip it around and propose that:

 _A year of "voluntary, but expected" service is requested from those
Americans seeking to retire and/or draw government benefits with some
exceptions for health._

Able bodied seniors should not object, after all Facebook will pay then $15K
for their year of service where ever and whatever that is.

How many legislators are still in favor now?

